# Hickory in Orlando area?



## jcwelchfl (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good supplier of hickory for an offset smoker in the central Florida Orlando area?

Just got an almost new Lang 36 off Craigslist, picking it up Friday!!  Need to stock up on the split logs now.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 27, 2011)

You could try Walmart for hickory chunks, but for logs you'd probably have to advertise in the classifieds or Craigslist or other mediums.


----------



## mr500 (Dec 27, 2011)

Winter Springs Here...

Check CL for guys cutting down trees. I usually get my chunks locally at Depot etc.. I have also ordered Peach off Ebay and so forth.

I do not know of anyone locally to help ya out with sticks.......

Mike


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 27, 2011)

I would check with your local tree companies they should havesome or where you can get some splits. That's what I have done in Jax area.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2011)

Check the classified ads in your newspaper.

There's almost always an ad for oak by the truckload down here.

They will deliver also. Not sure they would go as far as Orlando.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 28, 2011)

Heat w/Oak and add Hickory chunks for smoke

Good Call Al!

TJ


----------



## chadinclw (Dec 28, 2011)

I made friends with some one in the panhandle.

I use oak as primary for my Kingfisher rotisserie trailer rig and pecan or hickory splits or chunks for the "other" flavors.


----------



## jcwelchfl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys - didn't think about using oak for the heat and just chunks for flavor, like the idea a lot.  I ended up getting the Klose 20x42 instead of the Lang, so looking forward to firing it up this weekend!  Thanks again all.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 28, 2011)

:worthless


----------



## sprky (Dec 28, 2011)

Since Pignut Hickory and Mockernut Hickory are native trees to Florida I would think you would be able to get it easily. Talk to tree trimming company's, allot of times they will help you out. I have a buddy who burns wood, and I'm always helping him out gathering wood from trees company's have cut. Saves them from having to haul it off, so it's a win win. However you gotta get it picked up quick as some customers of tree service don't want it laying around, and get antsy thinking the tree service just left it. Since I'm off allot of times I'm there when they are cutting.

The burn ole for heat along with chunks is another good idea saves the hassle of gathering, and storing.


----------

